# Power cut generator



## Onoma1 (29 Nov 2021)

We have just had a powercut again. This means we cannot work, no water and more importantly my aquaria are in jepody!

I wondered if anyone on the forum could provide advice in which generator to buy or could direct me to any information on how they work etc. I need something in large text, simple words for a non engineer... a 'duffers guide" to generators!


----------



## swyftfeet (29 Nov 2021)

LEGAL DISCLAIMER   You can kill yourself, all things electrical should be done by a professional licensed electrician.

with that out of the way,  if you have a portable generator, you will generally have between 1-4 standard plug receptacles.  Almost every electrical device will tell you the proper voltage and current draw. 

Wattage = Current * Voltage. 

so in the UK a 50W lightbulb is drawing  0.21Amps since the power line is 230VAC.

So now you can figure out based on the size of the generator what you can operate with it.    Total all the necessary equipment in watts and viola you know how big to buy.

In the US its highly advisable you use a transfer switch if your going to be "feeding" your house with it.  If you're just going to run some extension cords to a few necessary equipment from the generator through a window you can nix that.  

However, if you do find you need to run it though your house circuitry you can just flip the main breaker and all non necessary breakers off before connecting the generator and feed the output into a large equipment plug like the dryer or electric stove.

next you would have to figure out how much current your generator can provide on the hookup and buy the appropriate sized cable and  plugs.   If you buy cable without enough gauge your essentiallly making a heating filament, so its not the time to go cheap unless you want to get to know the local fire brigade.

there should be a set of instructions with the generator.   you put the generator outside a good distance from any open windows,  add fuel, fire it up and plug the stuff in.

then you keep the main breaker/fuse off while you turn the feed input on and turn on your necessaries on one at a time and check to make sure you arent overdrawing the generator, adjust as needed.


----------



## PARAGUAY (29 Nov 2021)

They are used on building sites pre electricity provided you ask any reputable large building company customer service ,Halfords or Screwfix even the utility company should offer advice.


----------



## MichaelJ (30 Nov 2021)

Onoma1 said:


> We have just had a powercut again. This means we cannot work, no water and more importantly my aquaria are in jepody!
> 
> I wondered if anyone on the forum could provide advice in which generator to buy or could direct me to any information on how they work etc. I need something in large text, simple words for a non engineer... a 'duffers guide" to generators!


Hi @Onoma1  How long are these outages typically and what / how much equipment do you want to keep running? A cheaper and completely hands-off option that enables you to at least keep a low wattage canister filter up and running is to use an Uninterruptible Power Supply (UPS).

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## PARAGUAY (30 Nov 2021)

Hire shops for the construction industry like Speedy could be a option till power restored. They give good advice


----------



## Onoma1 (30 Nov 2021)

Thanks for all the rapid responses. I am based in the UK. I need power to (as a minimum) run our water pump, charge two latops and run three filters on my aquaria. This doesn't need to be constant power.

The latest storm knocked power out for two days and we have just had another power cut (9.00pm last night). These have been fairly unusual events, however, I have the feeling that they may become more frequent...


----------



## MichaelJ (30 Nov 2021)

Onoma1 said:


> Thanks for all the rapid responses. I am based in the UK. I need power to (as a minimum) run our water pump, charge two latops and run three filters on my aquaria. This doesn't need to be constant power.
> 
> The latest storm knocked power out for two days and we have just had another power cut (9.00pm last night). These have been fairly unusual events, however, I have the feeling that they may become more frequent...


Ok, that sounds like the job for a generator! ... or an electric car your house can plug into.


----------



## Corbie (30 Nov 2021)

The Honda eu10i is easily portable, runs on ordinary unleaded petrol, and gives up to 1 kW of power. I ran 2 filters, 300w heater, lights, fridge, freezer, living room light, laptop and 2 phone chargers.


----------



## pat1cp (30 Nov 2021)

My electric went off Friday, came on last night, unfortunately too late for my livestock, pretty gutted to be honest ☹️

I tried warming water in front of the fire but to no avail I'm afraid.


----------



## dw1305 (30 Nov 2021)

Hi all, 


Onoma1 said:


> Thanks for all the rapid responses. I am based in the UK. I need power to (as a minimum) run our water pump, charge two latops and run three filters on my aquaria. This doesn't need to be constant power.





Corbie said:


> The Honda eu10i is easily portable, runs on ordinary unleaded petrol, and gives up to 1 kW of power


I'll have a look on the moth recording forums, but I know that the Honda has been the "go to" generator for moth recorders to use in the field. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Corbie (30 Nov 2021)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I'll have a look on the moth recording forums, but I know that the Honda has been the "go to" generator for moth recorders to use in the field.
> ...


Indeed, that's what I originally bought mine for 20 years ago. It will run a 125w actinic (Robinson) trap for a whole night no bother at all.


----------



## dw1305 (30 Nov 2021)

Hi all,


Corbie said:


> I originally bought mine for 20 years ago. It will run a 125w actinic (Robinson) trap for a whole night no bother at all.


Are you still a <"moth recorder">? I've <"recorded moths"> since 1994, but I'm still not very good at IDs.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Corbie (30 Nov 2021)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Are you still a <"moth recorder">? I've <"recorded moths"> since 1994, but I'm still not very good at IDs.
> 
> cheers Darrel


I'm a bit sporadic and also not so hot on the ID! I've run a trap since I was at Uni first time around (early 80s) but not for 3 or 4 years. I used to go out and about with the generator but just the garden these days.


----------



## Andy Taylor (30 Nov 2021)

I'm considering this one,
IMPAX IMDY1500LBI 1200W Inverter Generator 230V
I doubt it will ever go past the 3/4 load so may last longer than the stated 4 hour run time.


----------



## Onoma1 (30 Nov 2021)

Thanks for all the responses. I will source one of the recommended generators ASAP. Given that (hopefully) I will only use it for a few days each year I think I will try for the Impax when it gets back in stock (I think everyone who lost power had the same idea)!

@pat1cp I am so sorry you lost your fish. I think I was hours off being in the same position.


----------



## Andy Taylor (30 Nov 2021)

Onoma1 said:


> Thanks for all the responses. I will source one of the recommended generators ASAP. Given that (hopefully) I will only use it for a few days each year I think I will try for the Impax when it gets back in stock (I think everyone who lost power had the same idea)!
> 
> @pat1cp I am so sorry you lost your fish. I think I was hours off being in the same position.


Good luck mate.


----------



## Jobiwan (25 Jul 2022)

I’m looking at one from Costco UK


----------



## flint666 (25 Jul 2022)

newbie here but i have some knowledge of most things petrol powered (ive rebuilt my fair share of small engines ) , my advice would be one of the honda invertor generators and run it on Aspen t4 , the biggest problem people have wit hgenerators is lack of use so they sit with old fuel in them , and it gums up the carb so when you need it most it wont run , Aspen t4 will not gum up your carb its not cheap but worth it when you need it most . my last twwo gennys were all bought cheap due to carb issues from standing full of old petrol.


----------

